# cryptocoryne rot- why and how?



## nigel365 (Aug 6, 2007)

Why does cytocoryne do really well and then all of a sudden begin to rot? Is it the composition of the water? I have been doing water changes as often as three days apart to stop the problem, but it has not helped.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Generally Crypt Rot is due to changing water conditions, but occationally it does occur for no apparent reason. Best bet is to stabilize the water conditions and wait patiently for them to come back.


----------



## quatermass (Sep 27, 2006)

See Cryptocoryne Rot on The Aquarium Wiki Encyclopaedia.


----------

